# Counting??? i think i need to start?



## BFG (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey guys,

Well i'm all natural so i thought this suits me best don't get me wrong i'm not a perfect all natural, infarct i need a lot of help. I have been training on and off for 3 years now but in the last 6 months i have been going non stop on a schedule that i have been sticking to perfectly. This is also the longest stretch i have done in the gym none-stop so i feel the muscle mass growing and i am feeling good. I started out at 100 kg (220 lb) of pretty much just fat and i was disgusted with my self and started to do something about it. Now i weight in at 95 kg but i have much more muscle mass then ever before and the least amount of fat for a long time. Now it seems i have hit a brick wall my fat won't go anywhere anymore. This is what i am here for, i already know the problem is i am not counting my calories, macros etc. I need a crash course in how to count for my height and weight for both calories and macros to see if this makes a change to my fat content. Also if anyone knows any good beneficial workouts to burn fat that you feel works well, share a secret please!!

Looking forward to chatting to everyone on here!!







Thanks guys


----------



## BFG (Nov 22, 2016)

I mean i'm not stupid i can search google "Calories For Weight Loss in Men. Men who are trying to lose weight should stick to a daily intake of 1800 calories. Each meal should contain 450 calories and snacks should total 450 calories a day." but i make all my food fresh it doesn't come out of tins or freezers so i am really needing help on weights and counting guys!!!!


----------



## BFG (Nov 22, 2016)

I forgot to add i have just found this site here that gives you what you should be.... i suppose it is a start 

http://caloriecontrol.org/healthy-weight-tool-kit/assessment-calculator/


----------



## BFG (Nov 22, 2016)

There are all these low Carb high protein diets and when i'm reading through them it just sounds like they are going to rip my body apart. My energy levels are going to drop and then my digestive system is going to be like WTF!!! These seem like good idea for over weight beginners. This is starting to drive me crazy now, i have signed up to 3 different fitness sites and so far not a great deal of good news.... whats going on guys?


----------



## BFG (Nov 22, 2016)

BFG said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Well i'm all natural so i thought this suits me best don't get me wrong i'm not a perfect all natural, infarct i need a lot of help. I have been training on and off for 3 years now but in the last 6 months i have been going non stop on a schedule that i have been sticking to perfectly. This is also the longest stretch i have done in the gym none-stop so i feel the muscle mass growing and i am feeling good. I started out at 100 kg (220 lb) of pretty much just fat and i was disgusted with my self and started to do something about it. Now i weight in at 95 kg but i have much more muscle mass then ever before and the least amount of fat for a long time. Now it seems i have hit a brick wall my fat won't go anywhere anymore. This is what i am here for, i already know the problem is i am not counting my calories, macros etc. I need a crash course in how to count for my height and weight for both calories and macros to see if this makes a change to my fat content,.Also if anyone knows any good beneficial workouts to burn fat that you feel works well, share a secret please!!
> 
> ...



 i have found books online that i'm not sure if they will work or not, example link below. 

http://www.for-sale.co.uk/calorie-counter-book

Rite guys i'm waiting on your reply's i will be back in a couple of days


----------

